# wrong area??



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

hey this may eb in the wrong area but i was just wndering i know i have mice in my shed because ive seen them in there before but i want to kill ethem not with a mouse trap ut with my gun. only problem is everytime i go in there they are no where to be seen. i dont know how to sneak up on them so i can kill em. ive tred luring them out with cheese but they still wont come out. thanks in advance fror your answers[/i]


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

peanut butter, we did an expiriment in one of my classes and peanut butter was way better
or go to qcsupply.com and get the jaguar poison, it will kill rats and we killed 17 mice in one day in our hog barn


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your post reminds me of a couple of old bachelors I have talked with. They entertain each other through the winter by playing a lot of poker and drinking whiskey. They keep a couple of 45 single actions loaded with birdshot. Anytime a mouse makes a run along the edge of the room one of them grabs a 45 and blasts him. They have to replace their baseboard every couple years. You would be in trouble suggesting poisoning their favorite sport.


----------

